# Lotsa Pics Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2009Aug23/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! You sure have some cuties there, Terry!!

AND, no wonder you are running ragged!! So many to help, so little time! 

Respect and Admiration for all you do with LOVE and TONS OF WARM FUZZY HUGS

Shi


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Hai there, little cuties.......


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

You have your hands full with all these cuties, Terry.

Nice to hear you have Kristi to help you with some of the ones who need a lot of intensive care and love. Tell her we, or at least I, appreciate what she does very much. And of course her "patients" must appreciate what she does for them.

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You definitely have your hands full, oh my......

Glad you have Kristi to help with the one youngster with so many issues, she is a blessing!

There are sure are alot of cuties there, thanks for helping them and for sharing the pics.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor birds, some of them look pretty rough! Does the King have paratyphoid or just really bad PMV? I hate seeing their neck all twisted up. Doesn't look comfortable 
Ah and the kittens are adorable! I love calicos  My first cat was one named Patches. Then I had a Patches Jr. who ended up being a girl...LOL. Makes me want another kitten really bad, but I know that wouldn't end up well with all these birds around here, especially if I ended up with a momma cat after a while 
Anyways, looks like you've got your hands full. I don't know how you do it, but you do!


----------

